# Duprasi/fat tailed gerbil



## fuzzymum1 (Aug 22, 2012)

HI, I'm new here.

Last week I met a duprasi having never heard of them before. I fell in love with him and have spent the last week researching them and looking into what they need etc.

I would love to have one and feel that we can offer one a good home, the problem is I have no idea where I could find one. I would prefer to go to a private breeder but there seems to be very few if any of them that I can find.

Does anyone here breed them or know of a breeder of them? I'm in south warwickshire but am prepared to travel a reasonable distance if necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I know of a breeder who is *hoping* to have a litter of these soon - they are based in Southampton, you can contact them via http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/multimania.html.

I haven't seen their setups personally so can't fully vouch for them, but from some conversations I've had they do seem to very much know their stuff on gerbils and Jirds


----------



## fuzzymum1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll contact them.


----------



## fuzzymum1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I would post again to let you know that the person who owned the duprasi I met the other week decided to put him up for adoption so I jumped at the chance 
Hi name is Monty and he's adorable.

He was quite co-operative so I got some good pics of him. He's just so docile and easy to contain compared to my degus!

Here he is in my hand to give you an idea of size - he's like a smaller version of of a syrian hamster in size.









This is his home - a 30" fish tank with a mesh lid, just over half the tank has a platform about 6" up from the base, there's a smaller platform at the other end for the wheel. there's about 4" of finacard in the bottom with bits of carpet roll tube buried in it to simulate burrows. He spends most of his time in the bottom. All of the wood fits together but is in separate bits so is easy to get out for access/cleaning. 









He goes mad for fruit and fell on this strawberry like he hadn't been fed for weeks!









This makes it clear where the name "fat tailed gerbil" comes from.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's so cute and that is an awesome set up  LOOOOVE that wood platform.:thumbup:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely setup, lovely photos, and GORGEOUS little duprasi. :001_tt1:


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

gorgeous little chap! great photos, too! x


----------

